# KidZui - Internet Browser for Kids



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Usually what we parents do (yes folks, your Sysadmin is a dad) is to blacklist all the harmful and inappropriate sites in the net, but as you know, the internet has boom and it is growing like wildfire. And we can't always filtered out those bad sites (pornographic, violence etc) with the uncontrollable growth of the internet.

What the folks in Kidzui did was, instead of filtering out or blacklisting those sites not suitable for children, they instead whitelisted those that are definitely child-friendly websites.

How did they do it? How did they compile those websites that are educational, entertaining and absolutely for safe for children?

During that time, the company has hired around 200 teachers and parents from across the United States to scour the net for appropriate sites and content. So far they've whitelisted about 500,000 websites, as well as many videos found on YouTube. Spiders have helped to gather this content, but ultimately all of it was reviewed manually by humans.

That's from TechCrunch.

My son has been using Kidzui for a month now, and I must say that the application is impressive… It even has this reporting thing that is being sent to the parent's email… to know which sites the child is browsing."
http://www.sysadmindayph.com/blog/kidzui-internet-browser-for-kids/


----------

